# First Build, Baby!



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

Found you guys in some last minute webz.  I'm bustin down a fat rig right now!  Just grabbed the pliers, screwdriver, and wire-cutters.  Got everything out on my kitchen table and floor, wife and kids are asleep, and this is what I've got in front of me:

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K

MB: Asus P8Z68-V PRO

SDD: Intel Series 2 120 GB

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 

DVD: Asus 24x SVDRW SATA

PWR: Antec EarthWatts 750W

TWR: Velocity Aurora-FTC

Monitor: Samsung 23"

Cheap Logitech Keyboard, Mouse; Cheap Edifier Speakers.


I'm building this thing TONITE!  You got my back?  If not, at least you've got cool smilies!

The guys at Memory Express did a quick mount of the CPU and RAM.  They flashed the bios as well.  I'm still not clear on what that is exactly, so I was like, 'its free?  Sure, go ahead!'

My computer skills are... functional.  I loved electronics in high school and lego as a kid, so I figure I should be fine... right?  

K enough stalling.  I found you guys as a result of last minute paranoia about ESD.  I'm going to wing it without a wristband.  I've got a wooden table and a laminate wooden floor, and I'll touch the steel front door once in awhile.  The cats have been banished to the basement.  :shadedshu

Here we go!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your OS is installed in a Caviar Green?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 28, 2011)

Proceed.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2011)

Personal pet peeve of mine when people install an OS onto a hdd that is larger than 500GB. In fact, I dont see a point in a hard drive larger than 250GB or an SSD greater than 120(8)GB. Again just a personal pet peeve. 

Other than that, looks like a solid build. Post pictures of the build once its finished so we can see the cable management.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2011)

Please put the wire cutters away 

Just grab the kitchen faucet to ground yourself before you start

Take your time. Just mount the basics and make sure it will post before you put everything in

Motherboard CPU Ram power supply case. Front connectors,  Monitor Plug it in Power on screen should post. Shut off unplug and continue.

I agree with no large system drive. Eventually you shoud get an SSD or 7200 500Gb system drive. Use the 2Tb for data


Onboard graphics?


----------



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Personal pet peeve of mine when people install an OS onto a hdd that is larger than 500GB. In fact, I dont see a point in a hard drive larger than 250GB or an SSD greater than 120(8)GB. Again just a personal pet peeve.
> 
> Other than that, looks like a solid build. Post pictures of the build once its finished so we can see the cable management.



K tx.  I wasn't sure about the hard drive, I was set to grab an SSD to start but was convinced by my buddy and the dude at the store that I probably needed more memory.  I'm thinking I can put the OS on a SSD at a later point, I'd like to have more than one drive eventually.



Jetster said:


> Please put the wire cutters away
> 
> Just grab the kitchen faucet to ground yourself before you start
> 
> ...



Kitchen faucet, good one.  Tx for the advice and encouragement.  That's the HD plan in a nutshell.  I'll have no problem moving Windows 7 to a different drive?

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by onboard graphics.  This is pretty new territory for me.

UPDATE: Drank 2 cups of coffee while pulling the tower out of the box and reading the manual for it and the processor.  Glad for the quick mount, that looks like delicate work with the processor.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, you dont need 16GB of memory unless you are doing some serious encoding (which is more CPU heavy anyway). Sure youll have more memory for Windows, but from what Ive seen and from what others have told me is that even though they have more than 4GB of RAM, Windows still uses what it needs. (aka wont use less if you have more memory) You would have been perfectly content with 4GB of ram and using the rest of that money towards an SSD.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2011)

murdog said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean by onboard graphics.  This is pretty new territory for me.



You didnt list a graphics card. So onboard graphics is your option. You have two PCI-e slots for graphics cards if you wanted to use them. 

What do you want this thing to do?

The Intel Core i7 2600K is alot of CPU and the HDgraphics will do for most things. But with gaming it will be limited


----------



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

Aaah yes my bad.

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB

I want to game on this, but I also want it to be able to handle a wide variety of things, as well as multiple tasks.  I envision lots of data on here, photos and home movies, as well as music and movies, and programs to manipulate.  I'll also likely have it hooked up to a TV eventually.

@CrAsH: I only bought all that memory because it was a pretty good deal, but you are totally right.  That would have been a better move probably (less RAM more drive), but I was thinking grab the good deal now and not worry about memory later.  Put the cart before the horse probably.

Update: phone call killed production.  Starting to waver on getting it done tonite.  Probably just a bit scared to take the motherboard out of the static bag.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 28, 2011)

At least you did some research and got some decent parts mate.  The only thing there that will really let you down is that hard drive.  It is a great drive to store all your videos/music etc but very slow compared to other drives.  
The green series of drives only spin at 5900rpm therefore using less power than a std 7200rpm drive.  Most hdd's(hard drives) are 7200rpm.  

If I were you even if you don't have the cash for an SSD I would go back to the shop in the morning and buy the smallest 7200rpm drive they have (probably 500gb) and install windows on that.  After you install windows you can then plug in the 2tb drive and windows will recognise it, you can then use it to store all your media on.

Your new pc will be very slow with a 5900rpm drive. 

Your power supply is HUGE!!  your system would run fine with a 450w.  Are you planning on buying video cards and playing games or anything?


----------



## LDNL (Nov 28, 2011)

Im also curious as to what purpose this beast of a machine has. Pretty over the top

Edit. Should have refreshed the page. Thats a solid gaming rig, though I dont know what are you gonna do with that much ram


----------



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya got taken on the RAM and HDD situation maybe.  GODDAMMIT.  Should have went with the plan going in there - SSD and 8G of RAM.

Kid is up sick now.  Probably going to shut this down 'till tomorrow night.  Tx for all the help.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2011)

Edit your first post and add the Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB to the list. So people dont keep asking about graphics. 

Solid build for sure


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2011)

Have fun with your new build.
Us at TPU will always be ready to help if something is not going as it should


----------



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

K, tx guys.  Just coaxed the kid back to sleep with good 'ol Vicks on the chest.  Over an hour lost though, so I think I'm going to shut 'er down.  I'll get started earlier tomorrow night.  It really doesn't look much harder than an Ikea product now that I've examined the tower a little closer (which seems fantastic, really happy with it).  Alot more room for error though, and I'm a little bleary-eyed now.

TOMOWO FO SHO!

Is DrunkenMafia exaggerating?  Will it really be 'very slow' with that hard drive?  Him being the only one so far to say anything makes me wonder.  

I didn't pay enough attention to the RPM's.  I had planned on adding a 2TB drive at some point, so that was the most important number in my head; and I was sorta assuming a new drive would be pretty fast.  When the store dude recommended it and my buddy scoffed at the memory on the SSD's I rolled over and took it.


----------



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

With the power supply I basically went with what the store recommended.  My research had me thinking 650W, but standard advice seems to be 'go with more than what you think you need', and I figured the guy knew what he was talking about.

Anyways tx guys, talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, DrunkenMafia is exaggerating a little. It will be fine. Todays 5400 Green drive run at about 110 Mbs avg and a good 7200 drive will average about 125. So although it will be your bottle neck you have a very fast system. And its an easy fix. gives you time to decide weather to go SSD, raid or 7200


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2011)

Before I got my ssd in, my main drive is a seagate 5900rpm, and i honestly did not notice any problems at all with it being a 5900rpm drive. I did a bench on it and its about 100ish MB/s, all my games ran fine from it, and windows did too.


Enjoy your pc


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 28, 2011)

My WD Green SATA II 2TB does 87mbps on average.
Play MOH 2010 on it with no problems.

There are a fair few pre-built brand name machines coming out with them as well.


----------



## murdog (Nov 28, 2011)

K tx guys.

Jetster, what do you mean by the 'raid' option?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2011)

murdog said:


> what do you mean by the 'raid' option?



RAID is when you have 2+ drives working in tandem under different levels. Can be made for performance or a set fault tolerance. Do NOT confuse this as a good option to regular backups.

Check this out for more information:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid_levels


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2011)

The raid link in my sig explains what raid is/does and what the different options of RAID are.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I'm still a little hung up on the drive situation.  Should I just put this bad boy together or go get something different?  Will it be a problem to move windows to a smaller, faster drive later?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

Put it together now, then go get a ssd later, and re-install/move your install when you have the ssd.   

You may as use it now if you have all the parts.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2011)

murdog said:


> Well, I'm still a little hung up on the drive situation.  Should I just put this bad boy together or go get something different?  Will it be a problem to move windows to a smaller, faster drive later?



There are a few options you could do. 

1) Get the new, faster drive and use Windows Easy Transfer for your files. 

2) Go ahead and install windows on your hdd now install all programs and what not (including drivers) and image the drive so that way all you have to do is toss the image onto the SSD and away you go!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 30, 2011)

murdog said:


> K, tx guys.  Just coaxed the kid back to sleep with good 'ol Vicks on the chest.  Over an hour lost though, so I think I'm going to shut 'er down.  I'll get started earlier tomorrow night.  It really doesn't look much harder than an Ikea product now that I've examined the tower a little closer (which seems fantastic, really happy with it).  Alot more room for error though, and I'm a little bleary-eyed now.
> 
> TOMOWO FO SHO!
> 
> ...



Won't be very slow, but will be slower than with a 7200 drive, it will still feel fast I imagine but it will feel faster if you got the 7200 or an SSD. ( for example if it takes 3 minutes to boot up on a 5200 it will probably take 2.3 to 2.5 minutes to boot with a 7200, with an SSD that can go down to 30 seconds if not less, my pc takes about 40 or so although I have a different processor than the one in my specs)




murdog said:


> With the power supply I basically went with what the store recommended.  My research had me thinking 650W, but standard advice seems to be 'go with more than what you think you need', and I figured the guy knew what he was talking about.
> 
> Anyways tx guys, talk to you tomorrow...



Power supplies tend to work most efficiently toward the end of the spectrum, say for example a 750w psu I think runs most efficiently at 500-600w so more is better doesn't necessarily apply here)


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, lets say I'm running back to the store right now.  120GB SSD is what I should be going after?  How fast will that fill up?  It seems alot smaller than 2TB!  Or there's also the 320GB 7200's.  If I was to get one of those, is it worth keeping the 5900, or should I just switch that up for something faster too?  I could almost get a SSD and a small 7200 for not much more than what I paid for the one I have.  I just feel like somewhere along the line I'll want a 2TB HDD.

Maybe I'm over-agonizing.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2011)

It is a lot smaller than 2TB.

It's definitely worth keeping the 2TB WD green.
It's cheap and reliable for storage.

The purpose of the SSD at the present time with the limited size is to be able to boot to windows with very little waiting and for applications or games which you would like to load very fast to do so.

But if any of the mentioned SSDs by TPU members are out of your current price range, there is no harm installing the OS on the Green drive for the mean time.

Plus having that second OS there is handy just in case the SSD OS somehow fails and is unrepairable.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 30, 2011)

murdog said:


> Ok, lets say I'm running back to the store right now.  120GB SSD is what I should be going after?  How fast will that fill up?  It seems alot smaller than 2TB!  Or there's also the 320GB 7200's.  If I was to get one of those, is it worth keeping the 5900, or should I just switch that up for something faster too?  I could almost get a SSD and a small 7200 for not much more than what I paid for the one I have.  I just feel like somewhere along the line I'll want a 2TB HDD.
> 
> Maybe I'm over-agonizing.



Really the only reason you should be getting 120GB ssd is for your windows install, its applications (disk defragmenter, office, ccleaner, etc) maybe 1 or 2 games and thats really it. SSD's arent really meant for storage because the more writes you do to an SSD, the quicker it will fail. People use SSD's to boost the boot process in windows and the load time for a game or two thats installed on it. BF3 would take huge advantage of an SSD.

So I would vote, get the 120GB SSD for windows and apps, then get a 2TB 7200RPM hard drive for everything else.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

So you figure the SSD should be good to start?  Windows and a game or two.  I may just keep the 5900 as the 2TB 7200's are fairly pricey if I'm going for the SSD as well.

Off to the store!

Building tonite!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds good.
Have fun and I hope all goes smooth.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you check to see if everything is working ok. Its posts and go to bios? You dont need a drive to do that.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K, so I went with a Intel SSD 320 Series 120GB.  No HDD for now.  

I've got a friend helping me, first build for us both.

We're just screwing the motherboard in.  (Got the spacers in there no problem).


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Motherboard is in.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope you two don't have any arguments.
At this present time with being your guys first build, I'd just get the system up and running instead of being anal about cable management just so you get that satisfaction of the system going as soon as possible.

In fact from what I have seen over here, the cable management can be a serious problem as some people become too anal about tidiness and tighten the cables together way too tight with the cable ties which eventually causes problems down the track.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

We get along good.  ODD is in, we put it in the lowest slot because the cable looks short.  Now we're onto the SSD.  

We're a little confused about where it goes atm.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K it's in.

Installing power supply.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

My god what a tangled mess of cables that is!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah the SSD can be a bit of confusion to someone who is building first time.
But soon knows where they go in the HDD area.

For a first time builder and my past experience, the most daunting task with your build will be the CPU cooler.
Damn Intel and their stupid push pin design.....

----

As long as the cables are secure away from fans for the time being, it will be all good.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Power Supply in!!

Now what?  Start hooking stuff up to the motherboard?

Smoke Break!


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Tx Wid.  CPU and memory were quick-mounted on the mobo, so no worries about the cpu cooler.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 30, 2011)

murdog said:


> Tx Wid.  CPU and memory were quick-mounted on the mobo, so no worries about the cpu cooler.



That's great to hear.
I remember my first time with the push pin coolers being a case of 90deg bent back thumbs only to find I had not pulled up the peg, twist across and over the hook.
This was on a Intel stock cooler which had been pre-installed BTW.

So maybe something to take into thought if you ever need to re-seat your cooler or install a current stock Intel  cooler for yourself and other people who seek your help.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Update: frazzled.

My buddy went home to bed.  I can see why you said 'hope you don't argue'.  This could get testy with two.  This isn't like Ikea at all!

I've just reoganized my workspace.  Things were getting out of control, with stuff from different boxes all over the place, empty boxes/wrappers, manuals strewn about.  Yikes!  I've mostly got everything back into boxes, marked with black marker for easy reference.  Had to go back and put tower screws in the SSD.  

Cable management so far has been ok, one tie to hold an annoying wire, but I'm just getting started.  The case has a system where you route cables out to the right side, between the mobo tray and the panel, with nifty rubber access points back in.


Just going over manuals.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K, so I went back and found tpu's guide from 2006, 'How To Build A Computer', by Zekrahminator (which is how I found this site in the first place, searching 'static electricity when building a computer').

Basically I should have powered up after I put the motherboard in!  Thats what Jetster said, but I read that right after i got home and i was too exited about my new SSD, and we just started huckin crap in there!

Now, what would you guys recommend?  I'm going to figure out how to hook the mobo up to power, and if you haven't got back to me by then I'll probably take out the gpu, not power the ssd, and follow Zak's guide.

Coffee.


----------



## nothappy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hahaha well at least you read a manual, all I did was tinker with it and right now I am amazed that it went as good as it got back then.

Mobo require 1 24pin cable and look at the left upper corner you will find 8pin power inputs above your mobo heatsinks, look for 4pin plugs (2 of them) from your PSu that has no thing written on it, its got a fool proof pin shape to help.

the troublesome things are the external usb plugs from your casing and not to forget the reset and power cables, also LED lights. Once I have to reset using power button and power down using reset button, neat huh?

take your time with the mobo manual, carefully, HAVE FUN!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 30, 2011)

sounds likes its going pretty well

However, i would have put the PSU in first then CPU and and RAM into the MOBO then MOBO in with the CPU and ram already installed. Thats just how i do it though.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Took the gpu out, back in its bag.

Reading the mobo manual.  

Coffee.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K, I've got the power supply hooked up to the mobo.  I have every cable from the case hooked up to the mobo except one - there is a black SATA cable that is throwing me off.  I guess it must be for the Hot Swap bay at the top of the case.  I'm going to ignore it for now.

I'm pulling out the monitor - guilty pleasure... overwhelming...


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

nothappy said:


> Mobo require 1 24pin cable and look at the left upper corner you will find 8pin power inputs above your mobo heatsinks, look for 4pin plugs (2 of them) from your PSu that has no thing written on it, its got a fool proof pin shape to help.
> 
> the troublesome things are the external usb plugs from your casing and not to forget the reset and power cables, also LED lights. Once I have to reset using power button and power down using reset button, neat huh?
> 
> take your time with the mobo manual, carefully, HAVE FUN!



I got the 24 pin cable in, and now i've got that 8 pin input filled too (it was an 8-pin plug from my psu, with nothing on it and foolproof pinshape).  

Tx!

I've got all the reset/power/LED in, mobo had a foolproof connector.  What do you mean by the usb plugs from the casing, is that the SATA cable i found?  (forgive if a dumb question)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

There should be some connectors from the case that will connect to the motherboards front usb headers. You will find reference to them in the motherboard manual, and possibly in the case's manual.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

aah yes of course, the big blue cable.  Got that one first.  It has a weird little mini-cable (10-1 plug) hanging off the big plug.  Not enough to reach to anything.  Just ignore that?  (Maybe just an adapter or something).


----------



## nothappy (Nov 30, 2011)

*10-1 right*

that migh be the external usb from the casing, the wires (in old ones) are usually black green red and white, but if it cannot reach never mind it.

Get the mobo running first and see what you did, just in case the cables are wrongly placed. we need to make sure the motherboard is ok then we go to, GPU's and the harddisks.

and THEN we install the windows, and then you tweak the windows (coppy files and everything), you got a lot of work ahead, get coffee, ashtray, and cigarette. make your self comfortable!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure you connect the usb connectors correctly (refer to the manuals) or you will damage the board when you plug a usb device in. Usually the little extra single connector 10-*1* connects to a earth/ground connector on the motherboards usb connector, but its not required for the usb to work so you can ignore it.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Jesus, my wife will be getting up for work soon!  She was horrified before bed when she saw the size of the badass tower getting busted out on the table - wait till she sees it + the big moni!


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought my moni was just dvi, but i've got it and a hdmi cable.  Gonna hook up the hdmi i guess...


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K, got monitor hooked up to case and plugged in.  Got case back together and power supply plugged in.  

When it posts, do I have to go to BIOS or can I just turn it off?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

You may need to go into the bios and set the dvd drive as first boot for installing windows. It will be probably DEL key or F2 to enter the bios, just spam the DEL or F2 key when it powers up.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Lights are on inside tower.  Wife's up.  I'm gonna wait on turning it on 'till she's gone.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 30, 2011)

by the by, when it's up and running perhaps take a picture for us?

Standing by just in case you need an assist.


----------



## purecain (Nov 30, 2011)

i would install the os on the mechanical drive in raid(no drivers needed). then add the SSD and use Intel Smart Response Technology....

this is what ive done and the os boots in 11 seconds after the initial POST....

the SSD alone would be faster, but only slightly and not at all faster when opening up an application that is cashed...

i love it... good luck with the rest of your build...


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

3.5 hour nappy and more coffee helps!  Now I've got a new helper though - my 3yr old daughter!!

Case has been sitting sealed and ready since bowing out at 5:30 this morn.  General cleanup when wife got in the shower.  Mammoth monitor was hidden behind living room couch to defer wife's horror another half-day.  I've got it and the psu plugged in.  Finger on GO.

CMON BIOS BABY!!!!!


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

k, so it boots up and goes to BIOS, so that's good.  The rear fan on the case isn't going though.  There is a wire coming from it, and I'm pretty sure its plug was going to a receptor at the front of the case, but it came out accidentally and now I'm not certain, especially since that fan isn't going.  But it pretty much has to be right, cause the only other option is the motherboard and I'm sure it was hooked up before i put the mobo in... i think.  

I can't tell if the other fans are going, it's so quiet!  I think they are.  I can hear at least one fan, hard to tell if its the cpu or psu.  I shut it off.  Gonna start it again and look at the fans in BIOS.  Also probably going to take a panel off for a better look.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K, the BIOS says the CPU fan is running at about 2000rpm's, and CPU temp was up to 33 C.  I think I can hear it running when the panels off. 

Didn't see anything about PSU fan in BIOS, but I took a panel off and i swear I can hear it.  It's a bottom mounted design for this case, so its tough to see.  Even tried lifting the case up to look from below, but not good enough light to see through the grill.  

BIOS shows chassis fans as N/A.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

I also didn't get any long series of beeps like I was kinda expecting.

Maybe it doesn't beep.  The mobo has POST State LED's of CPU, DRAM, VGA card and HDD, and when its on the Boot Device (HDD) light is the only one red when its on.  Makes sense as its not hooked up.

Should I proceed, or should that rear chassis fan be going?


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 30, 2011)

In the future, edit your post to add new info if nobody's posted after you instead of posting several times in a row, it's kind of a manners thing for internet forums 



murdog said:


> k, so it boots up and goes to BIOS, so that's good.  The rear fan on the case isn't going though.  There is a wire coming from it, and I'm pretty sure its plug was going to a receptor at the front of the case, but it came out accidentally and now I'm not certain, especially since that fan isn't going.  But it pretty much has to be right, cause the only other option is the motherboard and I'm sure it was hooked up before i put the mobo in... i think.
> 
> I can't tell if the other fans are going, it's so quiet!  I think they are.  I can hear at least one fan, hard to tell if its the cpu or psu.  I shut it off.  Gonna start it again and look at the fans in BIOS.  Also probably going to take a panel off for a better look.


The case fan may (depending on fan type, and what hardware you have) connect either directly to the motherboard, directly to the PSU or if the case has a fan controller built in, it may connect to a cable coming from the case. Better check that cable. 



murdog said:


> K, the BIOS says the CPU fan is running at about 2000rpm's, and CPU temp was up to 33 C.  I think I can hear it running when the panels off.
> 
> Didn't see anything about PSU fan in BIOS, but I took a panel off and i swear I can hear it.  It's a bottom mounted design for this case, so its tough to see.  Even tried lifting the case up to look from below, but not good enough light to see through the grill.
> 
> BIOS shows chassis fans as N/A.


CPU fan is operating correctly. PSU fan does not show in BIOS (even if the bios says PSU or Power fan, that refers to a case fan) PSU fans are automatically controlled by the PSU itself based on it's own temperature.



murdog said:


> 3.5 hour nappy and more coffee helps!  Now I've got a new helper though - my 3yr old daughter!!
> 
> Case has been sitting sealed and ready since bowing out at 5:30 this morn.  General cleanup when wife got in the shower.  Mammoth monitor was hidden behind living room couch to defer wife's horror another half-day.  I've got it and the psu plugged in.  Finger on GO.
> 
> CMON BIOS BABY!!!!!


Lol. I know that feeling.



murdog said:


> I also didn't get any long series of beeps like I was kinda expecting.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't beep.  The mobo has POST State LED's of CPU, DRAM, VGA card and HDD, and when its on the Boot Device (HDD) light is the only one red when its on.  Makes sense as its not hooked up.
> 
> Should I proceed, or should that rear chassis fan be going?



Most modern motherboards no longer have a PC speaker on them. Some have a Buzzer or beeper but that's become less common as well. I wouldn't be worried.

As long as your CPU fan is running, you are safe to continue, but I'd make sure the case fans are running just because it will be more difficult to do later if they need to plug into the motherboard.

Good luck!


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Put the kid in front of the TV like a good parent.  

Got the fan going.  It works in PWR FAN 1 and 2 on the motherboard.  Only FAN 1 shows up in the bios, so I put it in there for now (tho 2 is closer to the back).

Consulting Zak.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2011)

Your too funny. I can hardly read this. Its read s like a who's done it book. Very suspenseful. The bios is working. That means you didn't short anything out, got the CPU installed right, didn't break anything, got the wires in the right place.   Good Job

First thing I do when building a rig is install the motherboard, onestick ram, CPU and monitor. I want to see that post of the BIOS so it there is a problem I dont have to take everything out just to fix a short on something


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, exactly like Zak says.  I was having a little trouble finding his guide (I had only seen it once), and my buddy was putting components in like a mad scientist, so I abandoned the search to get in there with him.  The need for heavy consultation of literature came at the same time as his need to get to bed, which was fortunate.  I had the guide up within 5 minutes after he left, and realized how far ahead of ourselves we had gotten!

So it seems like Zak is saying to install the peripherals (my SSD and ODD, which are installed), then hook them up to the motherboard, then hook them up to power, then install/power the GPU, then fire it up again.  Is that right?  You don't fire it up after each device is intalled/powered?  Put it all in (SSD/ODD/GPU) first and then hit GO?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2011)

I usually get it all installed and hooked up, then fire it up.


----------



## murdog (Nov 30, 2011)

K tx Tigs, now that i go back i see thats been told to me several times in this thread 

Seems a little daunting, yet straightforward.  Probably can't been done before Clifford is over.  I will have to pause soon and continue after bed-down for the females.  If I have any problems with components in the meantime, I'll post.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 1, 2011)

murdog said:


> *Put the kid in front of the TV like a good parent.  *
> 
> Got the fan going.  It works in PWR FAN 1 and 2 on the motherboard.  Only FAN 1 shows up in the bios, so I put it in there for now (tho 2 is closer to the back).
> 
> Consulting Zak.


ROFL

That's good. Glad you got the fan working.



Jetster said:


> Your too funny. I can hardly read this. Its read s like a who's done it book. Very suspenseful. The bios is working. That means you didn't short anything out, got the CPU installed right, didn't break anything, got the wires in the right place.   Good Job
> 
> First thing I do when building a rig is install the motherboard, onestick ram, CPU and monitor. I want to see that post of the BIOS so it there is a problem I dont have to take everything out just to fix a short on something


Ha ha that reminds me of something one of my friend's friends did... He had a prebuilt (dell) computer, and wanted to put it in a nice case, so he bought one and went right ahead and took the whole thing apart, and put it in the new case. Won't power on. Hmm... We'll my friend and the guy with the computer are asking me for help but I live 4 1/2 hours away, so I just give them the basic troubleshooting tips. 

Two weeks later I find out the guy didn't use any standoffs. The dell case had built-in standoffs so he assumed he didn't need them. Lucky he didn't fry his whole computer.




murdog said:


> Yes, exactly like Zak says.  I was having a little trouble finding his guide (I had only seen it once), and my buddy was putting components in like a mad scientist, so I abandoned the search to get in there with him.  The need for heavy consultation of literature came at the same time as his need to get to bed, which was fortunate.  I had the guide up within 5 minutes after he left, and realized how far ahead of ourselves we had gotten!


Ah yes, friends helping. A love/hate relationship. 

Another fun activity is helping a CAD tech do home renovations 




murdog said:


> K tx Tigs, now that i go back i see thats been told to me several times in this thread
> 
> Seems a little daunting, yet straightforward.  Probably can't been done before Clifford is over.  I will have to pause soon and continue after bed-down for the females.  If I have any problems with components in the meantime, I'll post.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far!



Looks like you're on the right path. It might seem a little daunting, as you say, but as long as you do things at a reasonable pace and RTFM then it's pretty foolproof. Except, of course, for an actual fool  

Just watch out, PC building is a gateway drug.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 1, 2011)

This has been the most entertaining thread I have read in a while, seriously OP you should write books or something lol.


----------



## nothappy (Dec 1, 2011)

*Are we there yet?*

haha, seems like you've got enough help. You do have the windows 7 64bit dvd ready right?

Software installation is another battle to go, make sure to hold your urge and install everything, copy your necessaries and then you can game. Made a mistake of gaming way back when and not getting things done.


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep, got Windows 7 64 bid ready.  Just battling a mountain of dishes while the wife gets the little one ready for bed.  Also heating up her 80 heating bags she needs to go to sleep with (actually 4, but still redonculous).  After they're asleep I'm putting that pig together.

How did you know I'm already dreaming of gaming?  I actually got 2 free copies of BF3 with this purchase - one for the i7 and one for the intel SSD.  Got a friend who's gonna be real happy.  I'm hopin I'll get that far tonite, but not really expecting to.  We'll see if I need a nappy before I start...

Talk to y'all in a bit...


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 1, 2011)

murdog said:


> How did you know I'm already dreaming of gaming?



I know you were talking to him, but I'll answer your question with a question.

How do you think the majority of people on here learned how to do this stuff?


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Rofl.  The Geek Who Doesn't Game doesn't exist you're sayin?  

One hour nap on the kids floor.  Must have fallen asleep during sing-song.  Another 3 hours on the couch. Coffee.  Got the rig out, POSTS and goes to BIOS - the interface for that is nice.  I'm gonna go in and hook up the two drives and the GPU.  I may have questions.

Actually I have one already.  I'm pretty sure we found the only cable from the PSU that would fit the GPU plugs.  There are three (what do you call them)... inputs on the PSU cable and 2 plugs for the GPU.  3rd is just extra?

So, my mobo came with 2 6GB SATA cables, i guess it's one for each of the ODD and SSD.

So ya my PSU has a single cable with 3 SATA connections, just like the GPU situation.  These are obviously closed circuts, just leave the 3rd one hangin, rignt?

General SATA questions: the cables are 6 GB/s, so I'm thinking I fill up both 6 GB/s inputs on the mobo.  Neither drives say anything about GB/s.  For SATA in general do you just fill up the fastest first?  And what about SATA I/II?  None of the mobo connections make the distinction.  There is however a Marvell SATA connection.  Is that one just for super-nerds?

SSD SATA hooked up.  I have to move the ODD up a few racks, for some reason I chose to have it in the lowest one, so the right-angle SATA won't fit because of the bottom of the drive rack is in the way.  In the mobo manual it looks like you can just reverse the SATA cable, but that won't work either cause the right angle won't fit on the mobo.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2011)

On your Hard drives just start at SATA 0 then SATA 1 and so on. But it doesnt really matter it will work regardless. If you look up the specs of your drives it will tell you if its SATA 3.0 or 6.0 

If your using the Antec EarthWatts 750W your should have 4 PCI-e connectors (GPU) you will only use 2. Also two on the are 6+2 just leave the +2 hanging off the side if you use those. Again it doesn't make a difference. Some GPU have 8 pins but not many

Just arrange your drive so the wires work best. Which ever bay looks good. Trust me you will be changing it later. At this point dont wory about making it pretty just don't get the wiring caught in a fan


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

K I wired the SATA for the ODD and the SDD to the 6.0 SATA connection on the mobo.  Don't really feel like checkin' specs right now - if they aren't 6 they'll run at 3 right?

Now I'm going to hook power to them.

Done.  

Installing GPU.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 1, 2011)

Great read. Now get the damn BF3 going!


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol.  I'm aiming for a 4:20 start!

GPU installed.  Now connecting power.  

Cable Management!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2011)

After installing the GPU don't forget to move the monitor plug to the GPU


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Jetster said:


> If your using the Antec EarthWatts 750W your should have 4 PCI-e connectors (GPU) you will only use 2. Also two on the are 6+2 just leave the +2 hanging off the side if you use those. Again it doesn't make a difference. Some GPU have 8 pins but not many



I only seem to have 2 PCI-e connectors, confirmed by the PSU manual.  One 6 pin, one 6+2.  

GPU power connected.

Now, the GPU has some cords left over.  It looks like it's got 2 PCI-e ... adapters maybe.  Ignoring them.  It also has a ... I think it might be a HDMI output connector but its not like the HDMI connector that's going from the monitor to the mobo.  It's a black cable, with identical ends, which the GPU manual seems to indicate is HDMI output.  Ignoring it.

K tx moving monitor, i wondered about that.

Should I power up?

Wait so now i guess i gotta go DVI, as the GPU doesn't have that fat blue HDMI connector.

K, DVI hooked to GPU, closing case.

Just noticed GPU comes with a DVI > HDMI adaptor.  Guess I'll switch back, I'm under the impression HDMI is better.

I'm going to power up.  I just noticed how many cables are left over for the PSU, the other PCI-e's are maybe in there.

I think that one black SATA cable coming from the case is for the eSATA port on the front.  I guess I could probably plug that into a SATA connector on the mobo.  Ignoring it.

I'm going to power up.

So my screen says 'Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key'.

I'm going to put Windows in the ODD.

I'm installing Windows now.  The only option was 'Drive 0' - that's my SSD i guess.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2011)

That GPU has HDMI out. It just may be a mini HDMI and an adapter from the mini to HDMI.


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Total Success!

Windows installed!  I named it The-Beast!  (Although I think of it as Vader's TIE Fighter).

Shut 'er down and restarted it, BLAZING BOOTUP!

I think I'm going to take a little nap before I continue.

Next is to try the internet.  What should I do about security?

Then BF3 BABY!!!!!

Thanks to all who helped me with this epic 4 day build!  

I'll keep the thread going for a bit, update on BF3 and maybe what I've learned after some reflection.  Also, there were a couple requests for pics - I've never uploaded a picture to a computer or to the internet, but my wife does, maybe I'll ask her to help.  No promises.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2011)

microsoft security essentials (free)  and smart browsing is all you need


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you sure?  I han't expected that - I was bracing to bust out the visa again!  I had someone recommend my ISP (something about 'they don't want people screwing them through you'), and Macaffre or whatever that big one is.

I see Windows is bugging me to go online and get Windows Live Essentials - thats probly what you mean eh Jetster?  Guess I'll hop on there...


----------



## wurschti (Dec 1, 2011)

Since you got a Z68 chipset get the cheapest 20-30GB SSD you can get and use it alongside the caviar green shitty hdd to have better performance. I cannot blame you for buying the green one. With the current prices you would have bought a 2TB Black one a month ago. Anyway Good job, it's a solid build! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2011)

3rold - read the thread

murdog, You'll see other people will chat in for MSE http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

If you feel better about spending money on security the get Kaspersky. Amazon has it for like $20 or less. Antivirus or Internet Security. Also assuming you have a good router


----------



## murdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Tx, 3, that would have been an option too.  I went with an Intel SSD (I should change my first post).  It was the exact same price, plus it got me a copy of BF3, plus store dude was selling me on the increased reliability of Intel SSD's.  It should be enough for Windows 7 + a couple/few games, making them blazing fast.  I've got an external HD right now I can use for data storage.  New plan is to wait awhile and see what happens with HDD prices.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2011)

good read. take a pic of The-Beast please


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 1, 2011)

MSE is very good, I'd recommend it to anybody.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 1, 2011)

Go with MSE, I switched from symantec (Norton) and it shaved a ton of time from my boot, like nearly 2 minutes lol


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 1, 2011)

murdog said:


> Next is to try the internet.  What should I do about security?


MSE is highly recommended by many, there's also a free version of Avast! (what I use) which is quite good.



murdog said:


> I'll keep the thread going for a bit, update on BF3 and maybe what I've learned after some reflection.  Also, there were a couple requests for pics - I've never uploaded a picture to a computer or to the internet, but my wife does, maybe I'll ask her to help.  No promises.



Most digital cameras will just show up like a USB drive in windows, and you can drag the pictures to the computer. Rarely, you may have to install drivers or whatever software comes with the camera to get the pics off it. Try just hooking it up first, if it doesn't immediately show up, check the manual to see if you need to be in a certain mode on the camera... if all else fails, we can help you with that too 

Once you've got the pictures on your computer, you need to put them on a webserver so we can access (see) them. There are free services such as Photobucket for keeping and sharing online photo albums. If you just plan on taking pictures to show around here, TechPowerUp has its own photo hosting service at techpowerup.org

Then, once you've got your photos on the web, find the url of the photo ( as an example http://hostingsvc.com/whatever/photo.picformat) you will put the url in IMG tags like this:

[  IMG  ] http://hostingsvc.com/whatever/photo.picformat [  /IMG  ] (just don't put the spaces in the brackets like I did)


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm an AVG Free guy for a long time.
Never ad an issue with it, although I am starting to get concerned about seeing it pop up when going into safemode.

MSE and Avast! other the other options I would recommend.

I would not recommend Norton of Mcaffee AV due to personal experience.

I found when McAffee gets infected (yes I have come across McAffee AV get infected), the firewall can go on it and you can not access the internet.
I beleive these ISP provders who pedal McAffee may have some sort of commision for sellng it.
Like where I work does for selling NOD32 AV which I think has become worse over the years.

Also get your rig posted up in the system specs


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2011)

So I guess he got lost in BF3?
If you make it back,  pics please


----------



## nothappy (Dec 5, 2011)

*I told you so*

come on, give us a pic already, just take a minute

oh well welcome to the club, I got a friend that ask for leave of absence just to game (Skyrim to be exact), cant blame him. last week I played the lazy song and gamed for 30 hours straight. ate only 2 times and when I go out, i find the urge yo yank off my neighbors lavender plants to make potions! 

Enjoy "Darth vaders TIE fighter"


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> I'm an AVG Free guy for a long time.
> Never ad an issue with it, although I am starting to get concerned about seeing it pop up when going into safemode.



AVG has become to nannying over the years, if it thinks something is a virus ( even if it isn't) you'll have to fight AVG just to be able to access the file 


With mse it's just a case if hitting ignore ( I believe AVG has the same feature but it never worked for me)
( so that's a +1 for mse from me as well)


Glad you got the rig up and running murdog.

By the by HDMI isn't better than dvi ( aside from that it can transmit sound as well) they're both digital signals so you technically can't get "better" if you know what I mean, it's just 1s and 0s : ]

Also Microsoft live essentials has nothing to do with MSE, live essentials is stuff like family safety, msn, movie maker and other software they had to stop packaging with the OS it's self due to the EU ban hammering them from doing so


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 5, 2011)

The last two times ive installed MSE for a client, theyve still had major virus issues. :-\


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2011)

@murdog
Little site that packs a big punch www.ninite.com

Enjoy the new build


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @murdog
> Little site that packs a big punch www.ninite.com
> 
> Enjoy the new build



I have an EXE folder on my backup drive that I keep all my programs in and i keep them updated constantly. But i still have to click "Next, Next, Next, Finish."


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The last two times ive installed MSE for a client, theyve still had major virus issues. :-\



Considering they're clients I'm guessing their not as tech saavy as us 

Average users could get viruses even through the most expensive software 

Installing crap without paying attention to what they're clicking next or accept on is the main cause XD


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2011)

Disconnecting from the internet is the only way to be sure 

This message was brought to you by the Friends don't let Friends surf drunk


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 5, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Considering they're clients I'm guessing their not as tech saavy as us
> 
> Average users could get viruses even through the most expensive software
> 
> Installing crap without paying attention to what they're clicking next or accept on is the main cause XD



And this ends up with the client having a go at you because you 'conned' them into purchasing an anti-virus program.

This is where the average consumer needs to be 'internet aware' as I like to call it.

Many of them, when installing a crappy little game of the internet, they just hit next next next.

Then they freak out when their homepage has change to bearshare google rip off and browser has changed to google chrome.


----------



## murdog (Dec 6, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Great read. Now get the damn BF3 going!





Jetster said:


> So I guess he got lost in BF3?
> If you make it back,  pics please



Lol that's about right.  Man, what a glorious game!  Everything I was hoping for, and more.  Just like '42 and BF2 but better.  Lots of little things, too many to mention - except the SOUNDS and the GRAPHICS, of course!  64-man servers, baby!

Made my first dumbass mistake with the rig tho, involving BF3.  [faceplants palm].  I was annoyed about having to put EA's Origins on my drive, and thinking 'the only EA game I'm going to want is BF3', i stupidly put Origins on my external hard drive (which I had from before this build).  I didn't realize it would need to run every time you want to play!  So now I can't play without having the external plugged in.  I'm a little nervous to uninstall it and then download it again, as I wonder what will happen to the game (which was just a code on a coupon that I redeemed off Origins).  Also wondering about this update for BF3 I'm downloading right now - is that going to my SSD with BF3 or to the external with Origins?  Never said, just started downloading when I went to play...

Also wondering about Steam.  Does it run when you play too?  If so I should probably put it on the main drive...

Raging hordes of tekkies clamouring for pics eh?  Want to see The Beast eh?  I'll see what I can do this week...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 6, 2011)

You can change in the Origin the settings for where you want your games to be stored.The patch is going where the game is and then auto installing the game. Steam runs also when you play it's much much better than Origin. You can also set there where you want your games to be placed. Don't make the same mistake.


----------



## murdog (Dec 6, 2011)

So can I just uninstall Origins, and reinstall it on the SSD?  Or will that screw the game I already have?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2011)

murdog said:


> So can I just uninstall Origins, and reinstall it on the SSD?  Or will that screw the game I already have?



IIRC, you don't have to run Origins to launch a game (unless that has changed).


----------



## murdog (Dec 7, 2011)

Nah, you do have to run it.  If my external is not hooked up then it says 'cannot find Origins' or something like that, and won't launch BF.  What a dumb move to pull!  I'm loath to uninstall, just cause I forsee not being able to reinstall, or not being able to play my copy once I do.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2011)

murdog said:


> Nah, you do have to run it.  If my external is not hooked up then it says 'cannot find Origins' or something like that, and won't launch BF.  What a dumb move to pull!  I'm loath to uninstall, just cause I forsee not being able to reinstall, or not being able to play my copy once I do.



It this kind of weirdness which makes me reluctant to install any game clients.

I was a tad iffy with GFWL.
Reluctant to install Steam and feel fortunate that I have not needed to install Origin games client.

I know of people who have had to do this with a Origin downloadable game and have had problems.
I just don't trust EA's coding to be bug free.


----------



## murdog (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, maybe I should just leave it alone.  It's not really a huge deal to have the external plugged in, but it is annoying.  Probalby would be faster for any Origin-related processes, too.  I'm going to post my question in the Games forum and see what peeps say.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2011)

I like Origin. It works fine. I think you can back up your game folder. Uninstall and download and reinstall Origin and copy your game folder back (to not have to re download the game) 

If that doesn't work just uninstall it and reinstall it and down load the game again. You just nee your password and it will work. And yes you have to use Origin to play BF

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/6528996.page


----------



## murdog (Dec 7, 2011)

When you say 'copy your game folder back' what do you mean exactly?  My 'Origin Games' folder is on my SSD, (with BF3 in it).  It's Origins itself that is on the external HD.

Thanks for your help, I may try tomorrow.  For now its time to rack up some kills!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2011)

Forget it. I read it wrong. just uninstall Origin and reinstall on your ssd


----------

